# F



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

Anyone excited for July? PUA extension and second stimulus check? Feeling like Christmas!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

SteveAvery said:


> *F*


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SteveAvery said:


> Anyone excited for July? PUA extension and second stimulus check? Feeling like Christmas!


I and so many Cheeseheads still haven't received any PUA or regular unemployment yet. I'm definitely excited because of the PUA retro payments. I'll be getting one nice lump sum check.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

SteveAvery said:


> Anyone excited for July? PUA extension and second stimulus check? Feeling like Christmas!


I highly doubt there will be a PUA extension or another stimulus check. The republican controlled senate has no appetite for helping the little people. I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SteveAvery said:


> Anyone excited for July? PUA extension and second stimulus check? Feeling like Christmas!


It would be nice if it happens but don't count on it. I think a second stimulus check is a lot more likely than a PUA extension but neither is guaranteed yet. I seriously doubt a PUA extension will happen.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I highly doubt there will be a PUA extension or another stimulus check. The republican controlled senate has no appetite for helping the little people. I hope I'm wrong though.


PUA extends to the end of the year. Whether FPUC will be extended ($600 week) past July is yet to be seen. I think it will be a combination of FPUC and a back to work incentive. However, the way CV19 is spreading now once again it is hard to say the final outcome.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I highly doubt there will be a PUA extension or another stimulus check. The republican controlled senate has no appetite for helping the little people. I hope I'm wrong though.


"Little people" LOL

What year car do you drive?

The desire to be perceived as a victim of the system has really swept this nation.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

UberchickATL said:


> I highly doubt there will be a PUA extension or another stimulus check. The republican controlled senate has no appetite for helping the little people. I hope I'm wrong though.


+1 in agreement there will not be a [blanket] extension. But as to whether the little people are cared about, I think what comes prior to that question is the one of _Do we have the money to pay for it?_

We don't. The funding for these programs (and so many others) is being financed on the backs of our descendants. That of course is in relation to bailing out both the little people and the big dogs. It's all rather reckless.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Don’t hold your breath while waiting, though... :whistling:


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I highly doubt there will be a PUA extension or another stimulus check. The republican controlled senate has no appetite for helping the little people. I hope I'm wrong though.


I hope you are wrong too but not likely as long as the house democrats continue the insist on stuffing billions of dollars in every package going to their special interest crap and their personal pet interest organizations.


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

Jst1dreamr said:


> I hope you are wrong too but not likely as long as the house democrats continue the insist on stuffing billions of dollars in every package going to their special interest crap and their personal pet interest organizations.


dude is wrong. it's election season- trump gonna print all the money he can and give as much away to make people happy.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

UberchickATL said:


> I highly doubt there will be a PUA extension or another stimulus check. The republican controlled senate has no appetite for helping the little people. I hope I'm wrong though.


I think Mitch is just seeing how far he can push the idiots that vote him in year after year (not like they haven't ever had options).
I don't even think he cares about what he does or maintaining his "legacy" at this point.
I think the day Trump won he just said "well ****it" and kind of gave up.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Jst1dreamr said:


> I hope you are wrong too but not likely as long as the house democrats continue the insist on stuffing billions of dollars in every package going to their special interest crap and their personal pet interest organizations.


If you received PUA or any kind of unemployment as an independent contractor, thank the Democrats. They fought hard to include us. If you got a $1,200 stimulus check, thank the Democrats. The republican bill gave zero-$600 for the vast majority of Uber drivers. Once again Democrats fought hard for the little people. Same with healthcare. As for adding special interest pork to bills, I hate to burst your bubble but both sides do it. They always have and that's just one thing that's wrong with Washington.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

UberchickATL said:


> If you received PUA or any kind of unemployment as an independent contractor, thank the Democrats. They fought hard to include us. If you got a $1,200 stimulus check, thank the Democrats. The republican bill gave zero-$600 for the vast majority of Uber drivers. Once again Democrats fought hard for the little people. Same with healthcare. As for adding special interest pork to bills, I hate to burst your bubble but both sides do it. They always have and that's just one thing that's wrong with Washington.


If you waited an extra 3 weeks while they drug their feet and blocked the bill THANK THE DEMOCRATS in November....


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> "Little people" LOL
> 
> What year car do you drive?
> 
> The desire to be perceived as a victim of the system has really swept this nation.


Do you realize how rich some people are in this country? Do you even understand how much money a billion dollars actually is? &#129315;



Uberguyken said:


> If you waited an extra 3 weeks while they drug their feet and blocked the bill THANK THE DEMOCRATS in November....


??? Would you rather wait 3 weeks and get paid or don't wait and get nothing? &#129315;


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> Do you realize how rich some people are in this country? Do you even understand how much money a billion dollars actually is? &#129315;
> 
> 
> ??? Would you rather wait 3 weeks and get paid or don't wait and get nothing? &#129315;


I'd rather Nancy Pelosi not be a walking lump of shyt... But I never get my way... So there it is...


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> I'd rather Nancy Pelosi not be a walking lump of shyt... But I never get my way... So there it is...


So you're racist, misogynist, stupid, and you love kissing billionaire's asses while you drive around your junker X5 for 70 cents a mile pretending to be rich?


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> If you received PUA or any kind of unemployment as an independent contractor, thank the Democrats. They fought hard to include us. If you got a $1,200 stimulus check, thank the Democrats. The republican bill gave zero-$600 for the vast majority of Uber drivers. Once again Democrats fought hard for the little people. Same with healthcare. As for adding special interest pork to bills, I hate to burst your bubble but both sides do it. They always have and that's just one thing that's wrong with Washington.


You are so full of crap.



SteveAvery said:


> dude is wrong. it's election season- trump gonna print all the money he can and give as much away to make people happy.


You speak like an uneducated little kid and your statement verifies that. At least when Trump spends money it is on America and Americans unlike Democrats who give it all away to foreign countries. 



z_z_z_ said:


> So you're racist, misogynist, stupid, and you love kissing billionaire's asses while you drive around your junker X5 for 70 cents a mile pretending to be rich?


You are a true democrat. You use the term racist out if context, likely because you have no clue what the word means but you think it will get you attention. It actually makes you look unintelligent instead. Your party has screwed the people out of good government for the last eleven and a half years. Eight years of Obama followed by three and a half years of doing nothing but trying to undo all of the good things that Trump and the republicans have tried to bring to Americans while important matters sit unresolved in the house.


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid (Sep 23, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> You are a true democrat. You use the term racist out if context, likely because you have no clue what the word means but you think it will get you attention.


If you guys are looking for a good movie I highly recommend one called "Lincoln".
It is historically, pretty damn accurate.
All the good, bad and ugly. Accurate and factual.

Trump once said that "The only other president that was treated worse than me was Lincoln." It's true. His own party (Republican) hated him because he didn't do _enough_ for the emancipated slave. His Senate party members wanted to give them the vote right away; and Lincoln didn't feel that the country was ready for that yet. The Democrats, of course, wanted to keep them in chains. So, both parties hated him for emancipating slaves. No wonder he was assassinated. No friends.
800,000 people killed for that war. There was gallons of 'white' blood shed for each lash of the whip that touched black or brown skin.
Even a hundred years later the Democrats were trying to keep blacks in chains. They resisted school segregation in the 60's, suppressed voting throughout the 30's to the 70's. Democratic senators and congressmen who openly belonged to racist organizations, bragged about it in fact. Until very recently members of the Senate. Democrats.

But, Republicans are racist.

Now, the Dems have set up segregated areas in their new CHAZ country. No whites allowed in certain areas. 
The KKK Grand Pubah would be proud of them. They know their place and it's not with white people. At least, according to the Dems.

But, Republicans are racist.

And it is so easy (so far) to find the truth. Study history folks, before it gets changed. The Dems are tearing down our monuments and changing history. But, be aware, that truth will be both ugly and beautiful at the same time. We need to remember our failings; just like the museum at Dachau should never be torn down. The Germans (the world) needs to remember the ugly so we don't do it again. Read up on history now - they will soon run out of statues and start burning books that don't support their view that the US is evil and deserves to be torn down.

But Republicans are racist.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> You are so full of crap.
> 
> 
> You speak like an uneducated little kid and your statement verifies that. At least when Trump spends money it is on America and Americans unlike Democrats who give it all away to foreign countries.
> ...


It was a joke &#129315;

Quit trying to look smart it makes you look even dumber than you actually are.



Mrs Uber Bastid said:


> If you guys are looking for a good movie I highly recommend one called "Lincoln".
> It is historically, pretty damn accurate.
> All the good, bad and ugly. Accurate and factual.
> 
> ...


I love how you say to study history when you don't know ANYTHING about history or why the "Republican" party became the party of racists.

Read the history of the "states rights" movement in the 60's and realize that the racists in the south and elsewhere SWITCHED from being democrats to republicans after JFK and LBJ supported the civil rights movement. That's why REPUBLICANS ARE NOW RACIST and 98% of republicans are WHITE because they have harbored, defended, and condoned these racists since Nixon was president and no self-respecting non-white person is going to associate themselves with a party that consistently tolerates RACISTS within their ranks.

Keep denying the truth it seems to be working for you.

And yes, Trump is a racist, he consistently chooses to say racist things and promote racist policies, actions, and thinking.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

z_z_z_ said:


> It was a joke &#129315;
> 
> Quit trying to look smart it makes you look even dumber than you actually are.
> 
> ...


The Big Switch is a lie.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

F is the biggest nibble. 1111


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid (Sep 23, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> The Big Switch is a lie.


But, it won't be for long.
Once the Dems get done pulling down all the national monuments and the people forget -- and once they get all the books burned* that espouse "racist ideas" then they can print their own books with the revisionist sections and all well be well. It will take a decade -- but they got time comrade.

* Fahrenheit 451, Animal Farm, 1984, Atlas Shrugged and THE most racist book of all times ... The Bible.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

z_z_z_ said:


> It was a joke &#129315;
> 
> Quit trying to look smart it makes you look even dumber than you actually are.
> 
> ...


Republicans tend towards negative freedom (freedom from government rules), whereas Democrats tend towards positive freedom (using the government to create "freedom from want" - See FDR). Democrats originally supported Jim Crow laws which restricted Blacks and Republicans destroyed most of them. The Klan was obviously for the Democrats. Today, the races are treated equally under the letter of the law, but people think Blacks are not treated equally despite the law. Today the Democrats want to ban hate speech in order to prevent the distribution of racist ideology and force businesses to have hiring strategies that result in equal racial outcomes. Of course, the Klan is now for the Republicans, which oppose the meddling of the government in the operations of private companies and oppose restrictions on speech. The Democrat and Republican party never swapped positions... the single-issue racists just lost so hard that they were forced to change from pushing laws to fighting laws.

Mainstream Republican platforms tolerate racism in as much as they believe in the right to express yourself, even if what you are saying is racist.


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

Jst1dreamr said:


> You are so full of crap.
> 
> 
> You speak like an uneducated little kid and your statement verifies that. At least when Trump spends money it is on America and Americans unlike Democrats who give it all away to foreign countries.
> ...


i intentionally speak like this on this forum cuz I dun give a shiz and it's extremely light hearted.

actually quite intelligent, literate & competent my friend.

We'll see what happens in July.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Jst1dreamr said:


> You are so full of crap.


Not full of crap, just stating the truth. Google the original bill that the republicans were pushing. Independent contractors were not included so we would not have gotten unemployment/PUA. People also had to earn at least $2,500 net on their tax return to receive $600 stimulus check. Many drivers have so many write offs that they show under $2,500 so they would have received zero.

its all easy to google. Set the time perimeter from mid to late march. Democrats fought hard and it delayed the bill for 2 weeks but it was worth it because we all got $1,200 stimulus plus unemployment. Hate Democrats all you want but on the Coronavirus relief package (Cares Act), they deserve full credit.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> Not full of crap, just stating the truth. Google the original bill that the republicans were pushing. Independent contractors were not included so we would not have gotten unemployment/PUA. People also had to earn at least $2,500 net on their tax return to receive $600 stimulus check. Many drivers have so many write offs that they show under $2,500 so they would have received zero.
> 
> its all easy to google. Set the time perimeter from mid to late march. Democrats fought hard and it delayed the bill for 2 weeks but it was worth it because we all got $1,200 stimulus plus unemployment. Hate Democrats all you want but on the Coronavirus relief package (Cares Act), they deserve full credit.


What year and model car do you drive, "Little Person"?


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Mrs Uber Bastid said:


> If you guys are looking for a good movie I highly recommend one called "Lincoln".
> It is historically, pretty damn accurate.
> All the good, bad and ugly. Accurate and factual.
> 
> ...


You show wisdom beyond your years.&#128077;



SteveAvery said:


> i intentionally speak like this on this forum cuz I dun give a shiz and it's extremely light hearted.
> 
> actually quite intelligent, literate & competent my friend.
> 
> We'll see what happens in July. :wink:


Now I feel sad for you. Why would any person who proclaims to be "quite intelligent, literate & competent" intentionally try to sound like an illiterate moron? Have some pride and be yourself. As for what happens in July (or August) I honestly do hope to be proven wrong.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Now I feel sad for you. Why would any person who proclaims to be "quite intelligent, literate & competent" intentionally try to sound like an illiterate moron? Have some pride and be yourself. As for what happens in July (or August) I honestly do hope to be proven wrong.


mebbe jus' 4 fun 'cuz u ownley liv won thyme.


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

Jst1dreamr said:


> You show wisdom beyond your years.&#128077;
> 
> 
> Now I feel sad for you. Why would any person who proclaims to be "quite intelligent, literate & competent" intentionally try to sound like an illiterate moron? Have some pride and be yourself. As for what happens in July (or August) I honestly do hope to be proven wrong.


i dun even try bruh, it just flows out naturally. I don't need to be competent and intelligent on uber people.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Republicans tend towards negative freedom (freedom from government rules), whereas Democrats tend towards positive freedom (using the government to create "freedom from want" - See FDR). Democrats originally supported Jim Crow laws which restricted Blacks and Republicans destroyed most of them. The Klan was obviously for the Democrats. Today, the races are treated equally under the letter of the law, but people think Blacks are not treated equally despite the law. Today the Democrats want to ban hate speech in order to prevent the distribution of racist ideology and force businesses to have hiring strategies that result in equal racial outcomes. Of course, the Klan is now for the Republicans, which oppose the meddling of the government in the operations of private companies and oppose restrictions on speech. The Democrat and Republican party never swapped positions... the single-issue racists just lost so hard that they were forced to change from pushing laws to fighting laws.
> 
> Mainstream Republican platforms tolerate racism in as much as they believe in the right to express yourself, even if what you are saying is racist.


And why are you obessed with talking about the KKK? You don't need to be KKK member to be a racist. &#129315; Another big problem with you race deniers you think only the most extreme forms of racism are racism. Like I said, the leaders of the Democratic party (Truman/JFK/LBJ) in the 50's-60's decided to support the civil rights movement despite the existing southern democrat base. Since then, racists in any form, including the millions that have nothing to do with the KKK, have been solidly anti-Democrat or Republican.

And guess what? You don't need to tolerate or support racism to support free speech. Free speech is a constitutional right, this has nothing to do with having a god damn SPINE and standing up and clearly saying racism is wrong and should be condemned rather than defending it and excusing it. Supporting free speech does not mean you also have to support racism. You can allow someone the right to express racist views and simultaneously condemn those views as morally wrong and reprehensible, which is something Republicans seem to have a hard time doing.

Read here

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dixiecrat


> The *States' Rights Democratic Party* (usually called the *Dixiecrats*) was a short-lived segregationist political party in the United States, active primarily in the South. After President Harry S. Truman ordered integration of the military in 1948 and other actions to address civil rights of African Americans, many Southern conservative white politicians who objected to this course organized themselves as a breakaway faction of the Democratic Party, determined to protect Southern states' rights to maintain racial segregation.[1]
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

z_z_z_ said:


> And guess what? You don't need to tolerate or support racism to support free speech. Free speech is a constitutional right, this has nothing to do with having a god damn SPINE and standing up and clearly saying racism is wrong and should be condemned rather than defending it and excusing it. Supporting free speech does not mean you also have to support racism. You can allow someone the right to express racist views and simultaneously condemn those views as morally wrong and reprehensible, which is something Republicans seem to have a hard time doing.


No, actually Republicans tend to support free speech, whereas virtually all the Democrats want to put limits on hate speech and "misinformation":
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-poli...ection230-facebook-misinformation-hate-speech
Democrat ideas from the article:
- Regulate the internet like the FCC regulates TV to prevent extremist content
- Eliminate web anonymity by requiring posters of political content to identify their sponsors (and presumably themselves) and also to force people distributing political content to reveal a list of all the people they are sending it to.
- Prevent the dissemination of fake information and extremism on social media
- Hold social media companies legally liable for allowing hate speech and misinformation
.- Punishing social media companies that have allowed extremist views to be posted by going after them with anti-trust laws
- "Cracking down" on the misinformation used to "undermine democracy"

When Democrats speak openly and plainly about suppressing the speech of white supremacists, it is not really that surprising that white supremacists don't vote Democrat.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> No, actually Republicans tend to support free speech, whereas virtually all the Democrats want to put limits on hate speech and "misinformation":
> https://www.vox.com/policy-and-poli...ection230-facebook-misinformation-hate-speech
> Democrat ideas from the article:
> - Regulate the internet like the FCC regulates TV to prevent extremist content
> ...


Don't change the subject. Accountability is not the same as free speech.

Stop supporting racism and HIDING behind "free speech" like cowards.

This is the same concept as the idea of "states rights" allowing segregation and slavery before that.

Don't support RACISM and call it "freedom" to make yourself seem morally superior.

Trump is openly racist, his election platform was based on racist ideas, and he is the current leader of the Republican party.

Do something about that.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

One day, nearly all dissenting political speech will be heavily restricted under the name of accountability against misinformation and the prevention of the spreading of extremist and/or hate speech.

The Democrats have been all about censoring the internet for a long time. Under the Obama administration they took down defense distributed, and the Democrats have often been outspoken about trying to prevent gun owners from publishing information about how to make guns.

Democrats want to prevent people from spreading contrary information about issues like global warming and vaccinations as well.

Democrat Strategy for filtering the internet:
1) Find information you don't like
2) Plaster words like "accountability", "extremism", "misinformation", "racism" and "hate"
3) Use as an excuse to limit the internet.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> One day, nearly all dissenting political speech will be heavily restricted under the name of accountability against misinformation and the prevention of the spreading of extremist and/or hate speech.
> 
> The Democrats are all about censoring the internet for a long time. Under the Obama administration they took down defense distributed, and the Democrats have often been outspoken about trying to prevent gun owners from publishing information about how to make guns.
> 
> ...


Aww is someone getting upset because he won't be able to go on 4chan and post his racist manifestos any more? &#129315;

Sorry to take away your "freedom", but damn make sure we don't allow any of those ABORTIONS that would be too much freedom &#129315;


Valar Dohaeris said:


> The Big Switch is a lie.


Sure something that obviously happened is a "lie". Keep telling yourself that, it must be nice to live in your own version of reality.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

z_z_z_ said:


> Aww is someone getting upset because he won't be able to go on 4chan and post his racist manifestos any more? &#129315;


Anti-gun people once held an anti-gun rally on my University campus. Pro-gun rallies had always been limited to the "free speech zones" but they held the anti-gun rally on the stairs of the library in the center of campus. They actually allowed the pro-gun side to hold their counter-protest in the same place, apparently to avoid looking like total hypocrites.

I was attending the counter-protest, opposing the anti-gun message. I had people coming up to me and saying I was racist for supporting gun rights. Even though any person of any race can own a gun. Heck, even the NAACP is now a gun control organization. ( https://www.naacp.org/latest/opinion-gun-safety-freedom/ )

Democrat strategy to eliminate free discussion: Call anything you disagree with racist, even when it has nothing to do with race.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Democrat Strategy for filtering the internet:
> 1) Find information you don't like
> 2) Plaster words like "accountability", "extremism", "misinformation", "racism" and "hate"
> 3) Use as an excuse to limit the internet.


How exactly do you think they can falsely claim things are false or racist? These claims are easily verifiable. It's not hard to discover the truth or think for yourself if you're not a complete moron.



Trafficat said:


> Anti-gun people once held an anti-gun rally on my University campus. Pro-gun rallies had always been limited to the "free speech zones" but they held the anti-gun rally on the stairs of the library in the center of campus. They actually allowed the pro-gun side to hold their counter-protest in the same place, apparently to avoid looking like total hypocrites.
> 
> I was attending the counter-protest, opposing the anti-gun message. I had people coming up to me and saying I was racist for supporting gun rights. Even though any person of any race can own a gun. Heck, even the NAACP is now a gun control organization. ( https://www.naacp.org/latest/opinion-gun-safety-freedom/ )
> 
> Democrat strategy to eliminate free discussion: Call anything you disagree with racist, even when it has nothing to do with race.


No one is calling gun rights racist. You're just bringing up some bullshit that a random idiot told you.

In fact, gun rights have nothing to do with this entire discussion

Looks like you're the one who doesn't want to discuss the issues, first you blame the KKK, then you blame Obama, then you blame college students, whats next? Why do you support racism and oppose honest discussion?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

z_z_z_ said:


> How exactly do you think they can falsely claim things are false or racist? This claims are easily verifiable. It's not hard to discover the truth or think for yourself if you're not a complete moron.


What a confounding comment.

If it isn't hard to discover the truth or think for myself, then I don't need the government getting involved to filter my content.

Are you suggesting that the government needs to filter the internet because a few "complete morons" might not be able to tell false claims without their help?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

UberchickATL said:


> I highly doubt there will be a PUA extension or another stimulus check. The republican controlled senate has no appetite for helping the little people. I hope I'm wrong though.


Give them 25 billion for the wall and we all get checks till 2013.


----------

